# Girl Tased in the boob?



## ReloadRockandRoll (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think of this, but i think this girl got tased in the boob

Destinee Gets Tased - TASER C2 Demonstration - YouTube


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

good thing they werent silicone-booby deflation


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a point you intended to make with this... She was hit in the abdomen and in the breast. Sooo...?


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Brave girl. I think I was more nervous watching it, than she was going through with it.


----------

